# Ligne noir écran emac (de plus en plus)



## Apca (21 Février 2004)

Salut à tous,

J'avais poster un message il y a quelque temps au sujet d'une ligne noir qui apparaissait sur l'écran de mon emac. Néan eu aucune réponse, je retente ma chance,

Donc depuis quelque temps, une fine ligne noir apparait sur mon écran (au milieu, au dessus,...). Elle apparait comme un flash (donc la ligne ne reste même pas plus d'une seconde) Lorsque la ligne apparait, ca fait un petit bruit : "tic"
Cette ligne apparaissait +/-  1-2 fois par jours. Maintenant, elle apparait parfois 4-5 fois par jours. J'espère pas que ce soit le debut d'un probleme d'écran,

Que cela veut-il dire, est ce normal car avant je n'avais pas ca.
Ca ne me derrange pas, mais ca m'inquiéte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Est-ce un cable dans l'écran mal branché suite a un choque ce qui m'étonnerait, car ca se produit aléatoirement, est-ce parce que l'ordi chauffe trop et cela fait une réaction a l'écran vu que c'est un Emac et donc il n'y a pas une bonne aération vu que c'est fort fermé ? Quelq'un a-t-il eu le même probleme ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2004)

Bah tu peux t'inquiéter à mon avis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si c'est pas l'écran, ça sera la carte vidéo ou la carte mère.
Pas bon je crois...


----------



## Apca (21 Février 2004)

Mon Emac est encore garanti 6 mois (jusqu'au 11 aout). Je vais encore attendre alors un peu, mais tu crois que ca peut endomagé l'écran ? Sinon, je dois retourne directement à mon magasin !!! Si ca ne fait rien, j'attend encore quelque mois ! Et sinon, tu crois que je dois aller chez mon vendeur pour ce probleme, ou que je ne doit pas y faire attention ?


----------



## kitetrip (21 Février 2004)

Le plus sage, c'est d'en parler à ton vendeur... enfin, c'est mon avi.


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2004)

Allez chez le revendeur ne te coûte rien (hormis le déplacement).
Il vaut mieux en parler avant que d'essuyer par la suite un : "mais vous auriez du nous le signaler dès le départ... bla bla bla... c'est de votre faute"


----------



## Apca (21 Février 2004)

Merci de votre temps utiliser pour avoir répondu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'yrai chez mon revendeur dans 1 mois +/- ou plus tôt, suivant mon temps, en esperans que ca n'abimera pas mon écran. Comme ca il me dirons leur avis et reprendron mon ordi au cas ou, J'espère PAS qu'il me dirons : ne vous inquièter pas, ca arrive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais ca m'étonnerai LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tu veut, je te tiendrai au courant jaipatoukompri


----------



## Apca (22 Février 2004)

J'espère qu'il arriveront a me dire quoi en, tous cas.


----------



## Apca (22 Février 2004)

Croyez-vous aussi que ce soit bien un probleme au niveau matériel ? Ou bien est-il possible que ce soit a cause d'un logiciel comme par exemple Onyx qui pourrait dérègler quelque chose et provequerai ca a l'écran .


----------



## Yip (22 Février 2004)

Pas un problème avec Onyx en tous cas.


----------



## Apca (25 Février 2004)

Snif, aujourd'hui, je vais aller rapporter mon ordi afin qu'ils regardent ce qu'il a à l'écran. Je me demande quands je l'aurai de retour snif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère en tous cas qu'apres je n'aurai plus de probleme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vous tiens au courant .


----------



## FANREM (29 Février 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Snif, aujourd'hui, je vais aller rapporter mon ordi afin qu'ils regardent ce qu'il a à l'écran


C'est ce qu'il y a de mieux a faire. Les pannes aleatoires sont ce qu'il y a de plus emmerdant a regler, parce que les SAV te rendent bien souvent l'appareil avec la mention : defaut non constate
Moi, je te conseille de bien garder les preuves du depot de ta machine dans un service specialise, au cas ou le phénomène se reproduirait. il ne faut pas hésiter si tu le récupère et que cela persite (ou se reproduit) à envoyer un recommande AR pour signaler ce fait, et leur preciser qu'ils ont une obligation de résultat.
Par ailleurs, tu pourras plus facilement faire assimiler cela a un vice caché qui est couvert sans limitation par la garantie. Tu dois savoir aussi que dans le cas d'une immobilisation superieure a 7 jours, la garantie est prolongee d'autant (au moins en France). Des traces ecrites, il n'y a que cela de vrai
Mais pour le moment, il n'y a pas a paniquer, meme si ca me parait assez grave


----------



## Apca (1 Mars 2004)

Merci de ton aide, je retiendrai ce conseils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MERCI


----------



## Apca (1 Mars 2004)

Etes-vous sur que ce n'est pas un probleme a cause de Onyx car j'ai vu un message d'un autre internaute qui disait que suite a l'utilisation de Onyx sont graveut n'allait plus. Est-ce possible, que Onyx pourrais dérègler quelque chose?


----------



## FANREM (2 Mars 2004)

Je ne veux pas te paniquer mais quand dans un tube cathodique, tu as en permanence une fine ligne blanche sur fond noir, c'et qu'ilest cuit et bon pour un echange. C'est la reparation la plus couteuse sur un ecran. 
ton probleme semble bien materiel (confirmé par le bruit anormal). Oublie Onyx


----------



## Apca (2 Mars 2004)

Merci de me répondre,
 moi j'avais une ligne noir sur mon écran, qui apparaissait. Ca vas, il est encore sous garantie, en esperans qu'il veront mon probleme, car quands je l'avais apporter, ils disait qu'ils n'avaient encore rien vu d'anormal sur mon écran. J'espère que quands le probleme sera résolu, il ne se reproduira plus. Car je ne compte pas payer dans les 200 euro pour apple care, je trouve ca trop cher, un ordi n'est pas censer avoir des problemes apres ci peu de temps. 






 A cause de quoi ce probleme du tube cathodique aurai pu se produire, un choc à l'éran ou quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci a tous de ce preocupper de mon probleme


----------



## FANREM (2 Mars 2004)

Pas facile de diagnostiquer ce que peut etre l'apparition d'une ligne noire a l'ecran, du moins sans avoir la machine sous les yeux. La meme difficulte s'etait produite avec un utilisateur qui avait un DD qui faisait un bruit anormal. Et quand j'appuise la, ca vous chatouille ou ca vous gratouille


----------



## Apca (2 Mars 2004)

Ok, j'espère que cette ligne ce soit pas due au choc (transport,...) et que ca n'arrivera plus.

P.S : je voit que tu a été voir le concert de linkin park, t'a vraiment de la chance car moi je suis un fan de eux, et je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de voir un de leur concert d'eu en belgique


----------



## Patmac (4 Mars 2004)

salut 
 j'ai le même problème sur mon powerbook G3 PISMO pendant trois ans rien et subitement depuis la ligne noir de sur la partie droite s'epecie que ce passe t il ?


----------



## Apca (4 Mars 2004)

Moi je sais pas non plus ce que c'est. Chez moi, c'est vraiment une ligne noir qui traverse mon écran horizontalement, (voir plus haut pour la description de la chose). Sur le forum, on me disait que c'était peut-être la carte mère, ou la carte video. Au magasin, je leurs ai dit ca et il m'on dit que ca pouvait être peut-être aussi un probleme a l'écran comme par exemple le tube cathodique. Enfin, voilà, j'avais été apporter mon ordi car il est encore sous garantie, donc j'attends maintenant qu'il me l'on réparer, j'espère qu'ils trouveront le probleme afin qu'il ne me le rende pas en disant qu'ils n'ont rien vu !! et Aussi, j'espère que si il trouve ce que c'est, j'espère que ca ne se reproduira plus.


Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## FANREM (4 Mars 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> je vois que tu a été voir le concert de linkin park, t'a vraiment de la chance car moi je suis un fan de eux


 Le site officiel des fans 
En plus, le concert etait splendide. j'ai pas la place pour mettre tout ce que je vois comme concert autrement, je remplirais des pages. Dans une semaine Offspring


----------



## Apca (4 Mars 2004)

Cool ca !

Bon amusement au concert D'Offspring en tous cas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Vivement que mon ordi revienne en tous cas


----------



## Patmac (5 Mars 2004)

dalut

moi aussi la ligne orieontale  est sur toute la parti basse de mon ecran

il est vrai que j'utilise onyx mais je doute que cela soit lié


----------



## Apca (5 Mars 2004)

Moi aussi, j'utilise onyx comme tu l'a lu certainement, je penssai que c'était peut-être onyx, mais ca m'étonnerai qu'un programme puisse crée des dégats matériel !

A-tu fait reparer ton ordi, ou vas tu garder cette ligne ?
A tu aussi un emac le même que le miens ?


Enfin, merci de ton temoignage


----------



## Patmac (5 Mars 2004)

Salut

ma machine n'est pas un emac mais un PWB G3 pismo
il n'est plus sous garantie alors j'ai n'est plus aucune chance mais je voudrait savoir ce qu'il vont te dire apres avoir reparer ta machine 

je suis informaticien lors de ma formation je n'est jamais entendu parlé d'un programe cosant ce genre de degats maintenant il y a la tehorie et la pratique

c'est pour cela que j'etait de ceux a  repondre sur le forun que onyx ne pouvait être a l'origine de ton probleme maintenant si l'on me prouvele contraire


----------



## Apca (5 Mars 2004)

Ok, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ben je te tiendrai au courant alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je dirais quoi dans ce forum, lorsque je l'aurai de retour Ou je t'enverrai un message.


----------

